# Looking for almond or oak leaves



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone local that has almond leaves and/or oak leaves (brown, pesticide free) that I can have? If so, send me a pm.



thanks


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Pedro,

How many leaves are you looking for? I bought some from Aquabid which was shipped from Thailand. If all you're looking are a few, then I can ship them out to you for the shipping cost. Actually for the same shipping cost within the US, you may get a lot more leaves from Aquabid. Let me know if you're interested.

If you're looking for a lot, I'd recommend that you check out Aquabid. They're Indian Almond Leaves and are also know as Catappa leaves.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Live oaks on my property loosing leaves for some weeks now. It's easy for me to rake whatever amount you need. They are already brown and dry.

You pay the actual cost of shipping, or I will need plants in about 6 wks. so we could reciprocate the favor that way.


----------



## greytdobe (May 25, 2007)

milalic said:


> Anyone local that has almond leaves and/or oak leaves (brown, pesticide free) that I can have? If so, send me a pm.
> 
> thanks


Paul aka "arnold" is wanting to put together an order on DFWFishbox. So if we had to purchase, there would be several interested.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

i've got dry brown red oak leaves and my yard has been organic for years.


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

Milalic,

(Joe Anderson here from OKC)
We had a gentleman from Thailand join our forum board recently that was offering some almond leaves

just in case anyone would be interested

http://okcaa.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5088

Joe


----------

